# Worst A/C drain clog ever



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

This 2" pipe was servicing a lavatory and an A/C condensate drain that connected into the vent in the attic. This build up was all down stream of the santee where the lav connected and considering the many layers of build up I am assuming that the lav was rarely, if ever, used. You can see the tiny pinhole that was left for the water to drain through. The photo of the Santee is exactly how I found it. It was how they transitioned from horizontal to vertical AND connected a useless 2" vent that re-vented back into the lav vent in the attic. I tried running a cable from the lav santee in the wall and the cable came up the useless vent in another wall. I cut into that vent in the attic and ran the cable down it and the cable came up into the lav santee. That's when I cut into the wall and found this mess.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

The 2 X 1-1/2" Santee was just like I am holding it in the photo. The left side picked up the lav and the right was the useless vent. After finding this it was quite clear as to why my cable never went the right way down the drain. I have never seen a lav drain that jam packed with build up. 12' of solid algae. No cable would clean that and no way could a jetter get to it considering the location. We cut it all out and replaced it. I also capped and eliminated the useless vent.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Probably even a drophead on the end of the cable would not have turned 'down' to clear the drain with all that algae.


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Probably even a drophead on the end of the cable would not have turned 'down' to clear the drain with all that algae.


 you can't put a snake in a condenstate line. the a/c guys don't even glue the pipes. not in fl. anyway:laughing:


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> Probably even a drophead on the end of the cable would not have turned 'down' to clear the drain with all that algae.


A drop head was the type of cable I originally used. And I had no idea that an upside down Santee was in there.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

piper1 said:


> you can't put a snake in a condenstate line. the a/c guys don't even glue the pipes. not in fl. anyway:laughing:


Yeah, A/C guys are notorious for not gluing the 3/4" drain here, too. But this was the 2" drain downstream of a lavatory drain connection. The A/C connected in the wall above the lav and there was no issue with that part. Just the vertical section coming down from the second floor to the first.


----------

